# My first diy build.



## slingmike (Feb 3, 2013)

So, the last time I shot a slingshot, I was 11. Now I'm 42 and I have been watching youtube and checking out some of the vendors who are just selling some really beautiful and Hi tech look ergonomic frames and I am hooked. I do graphic art as a hobby, so I have 6 different basic board cut frame patterns that I drew up. They are all decent, but for myself I would only try to use maybe two of them. My design that I really like that is going to be my second build is one that not many do is a board cut pistol grip handle that shoots flat bands ott and has a wrist brace. I have one finished frame to test bands on and my first experience with flatbands was a disaster. Instead of purchasing theraband of proper thickness I just slapped on pieces of it that I had left over from my physical therapy from a car wreck I was in a year ago. It was a theraband yellow which is probably as thin as a condom. I got to fire 10 mdf chunks (first thing I saw in the garage that i could use for ammo in a pinch) before one of the bands broke. All is fine since I didn't hurt myself or anyone else. I still don't have theraband gold (I'm hardheaded) but I think I have something pretty darn close that I picked up at walmart. It's a gold's gym flat pilates band extra heavy. .55 mm printed on band (.022in by my math) just a little thinner than tb gold. I'm cutting my frames on a poor mans cnc machine that I have building for the last year. The photo is the one I can shoot once I get it put back together. The other photo is my cnc router. The drawing is the one I really want to shoot. Trying to figure out a good taper for band I have now that is just a little thinner than tb gold. I'm thinking either a single layer cut a little wider than normal or two layer cut a little narrower than typical. The band I bought was about 10 bucks for six feet and best I found so far for theraband gold ordered online was about 30 but I think it was a bigger piece can't remember. If anyone who has a chrony and would like to get some numbers on this band I got I'll mail you a piece of it. I'd like to see numbers myself but my budgets says I can't buy a crony. picture uploads failed. I'll try to get them up in a bit.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## slingmike (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks. any thoughts on my next band setup?


----------



## slingmike (Feb 3, 2013)

So I got the photos to upload to an album on my profile called photos that failed to upload to the forum.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. No thoughts on set-up as of yet. If it safely works :iono: Maybe you should obtain some TB Gold though.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Enjoyed your comments and its great to have you here! -- Tex


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome :wave:


----------



## sultanpuss (Mar 1, 2012)

nice


----------

